# Darwin to Broome in May, do I need 4WD?



## kana91

I'm planning to go to Darwin with my boyfriend in the middle of May for 16 days. We are not sure what exactly we would like to see and where to go. So far would like to see Kakadu National Park and finish in Broome. Do you think we really need 4WD??? (I'm not going to drive economy car on unsealed roads because insurance doesn't cover any damage). It's really expensive to ren a 4 WD just for 2 people (with insurance 200-230$/day+ extra fee 1000$ for leaving a car in Broome??? Do you know any companies which doesn't take such a big money? or maybe I should rent 4WD just Kakadu Park and then campervan? Thank you for help. Karolina (Poland)


----------



## Wanderer

It's always a problem getting offroad a bit Karolina and in mid May you may still find some roads in Kakadu closed for it is normal for the ones into various falls not to be opened until June and especially if it has been a big wet season and it is shaping that way already with much flooding in southern parts.

Some of the tour companies do run special wet season tours and because there are not likely to be too many visitors about in May you could find you could get yourself a good deal on tours, there being some good 4WD camping trips of between two and five days.
I did one a few years back and though riding in the back of what we call a Landcruiser Troopie , short for troop carrier ain't exactly so comfortable, it's with the smaller vehicles you can more get into the more off the beateb track places but as I say, some roads could likely be closed in May.
Kakadu Tours departing from Kakadu - Compare deals and BOOK LIVE. usually has a heap of multi day tours listed but at the moment it seems to be only showing one day tours and that's probably an indication of restricted travel opportunity.
Have a look at it closer to when you plan on being there and there may be more than one day tours shown.
The trip from Darwin to Broome could also be quite weather dependant too for it is not unknown to have some late wet season storms about so you'll need to be wary of the weather.
For a campervan, if you have some flexibility re time you might want to see if you can get a relocation and some can be very cheap so you can save money for other things like flights over the Bungles.
Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars

Katherine Gorge is worth a detour and especially as there is not a hell of a lot to see until you get to Kununurra and then there are some reasonable tours on the Ord River, one guy doing a small trip - http://lowerordtours.com/ and with that I was able to book his trip combined with a flight over the Ord River Dam and down to the Bungles for about $400 I think it was and good value.

From Kununurra, going the highway route, there's a turn-off for the Bungles but to see the real wild stuff, you need to do the Gibb River Road but again you may not be able to get through in May for there's a few river crossings that could have high water levels.
In Broome or from Derby, you can do a scenic flight out over the Buccaneer Archipelago and what is called the Horizontal Falls, they a bit of a disappointment depending on tide times but the whole scenery is very good and then you can land at Cape LeVeque and Kooljaman have little Safari Tents for $60/n and not too bad a restaurant there either, a great place to visit and if you decide, when in Broome, check out Coral the postie for the cheapest return ride and have the camera ready for a 10 minute stop at Beagle Bay for some beautiful Mother of Pearl inlay - really amazing.
http://backend.ewock.com/ewocksql3/asp/Index.asp?Admin=No&ID=221&rsPBID=&URL=
But you may even find Kooljaman is not yet set up for the season too.

Ideally, you ought to put your trip back a month if you can to save being disappointed or stranded somewhere.


----------



## accommodationplus

I think your main issue is going to be the 16 days.

Allowing 2 days for Darwin, even one day for a quick Kakadu trip then heading south then west - you might like to do Litchfield National Park, sone good sights and waterfalls/swimming, then Overnight in Katharine in you want to see Katharine Gorge, allow 2 days to get to Kununurra.
2 days Kununurra (worth having a look around, do a boat tour, maybe drive out to the dam at Lake Argyle
THEN seeking local information as to the condition of the Gibb River Road. It is a great trip, I have done it several times, but boy, is it hard on vehicles once the corrugations start to form. But in March, boggy conditions may be your biggest concern. In went in the first week of April one year, was the third vehicle to head out from KNX and conditions were not bad till I caught up with the grader, which was bogged in a creek crossing... so do not take that route too lightly (especially as there are a number of side trips where if you get stuck you could be there for several days if the traffic is still thin)

Allow 3-4 days for the gibb road - don't rush it...it is one of the worlds last great drives.

Never done the bitumen road via Hall Creek so cannot comment there.

Whichever route you take - it is HOT at that time of year still, take plenty of water in the vehicle with you (at least 10 litres per person) and especially the Gibb Road, this is true outback and remote so treat it so.

Broome is great. Good pub scene, great beach pearls (take a tour)

The real killer will be the one way hire, because Broome is not such a great starting point for people, most go the way you are planning. If you can reverse your route you might save hundreds $ as the vehicle will be driven to a major centre.

Have fun!


----------



## kana91

Thanks guys for your help, appreciate it. I've changed my mind-going to Perth at the end of March - due to expensive 4 wheel rental charge-200-250$/day/couple. I've already booked a campervan for 3 weeks, wants to go Perth-Broome-Perth. First through the coast and then come back by different road. Any recommendations, nice places, spots?
Thanks


----------



## accommodationplus

In 16 days?? Hope do don't like trees cos they get a bit few and far between!

OK from Perth (you will need to google these - worth it so you appreciate it all more
- Pinnacles (fossilized tree trunks)
South of Geraldton, see the bent trees - see if you can guess which way the wind generally blows !
- Kalbarri - once in town go south a bit - amazing landscape
Shark Bat - go see the dolphins. Long way in, long way out but probably worth it. Tou go through a small 'town' called Denham - wander around and see the buildings made from shell grit bricks.
From here north has been affected by floods as well - yeah, in a desert
Carnarvon - long jetty, great for a stroll
North of Carnarvon there is a place called the BlowHoles turnoff about 50k north, 70 k in - sealed road I believe now. You can camp out there. I was there when a mini cyclone came through in about 1988...
-Exmouth - long way in and not quite so far out if you take the short cut. You can go diving with whale sharks here (check the season), plus it is a close coral fringing reef and some interesting gorges to explore. Huge low frequency radio towers used for submarine communications.
- If Exmouth is to far then try Coral Bay to get near Coral
-Roebourne - well not a destination but on the coast is Cossack (historical ) and Point Sampson - just cos its there....

By now you will be realizing that it a looong way between stops.....

Apart from Port Hedland (nothing there) it is about 800km to Port Smith, just a turn-off on the highway about 85k south of Broome. Read up about it. Stuff all there but worth visiting just because of its uniqueness. 
The Broome....

Never did the inland route so cannot advise, but at least 70km will be backtracking the way you went.

My advice - do the Perth SOUTH to Albany, East to Esperence (make sure you see Cape Le Grande), North to Karlgoolie then back to Perth then FLY to Broome for 2-3 nights. You will spend less time in the camper and more time on the beaches and forests.


----------



## Wanderer

The inland route will be rather unremarkable compared to the coastal or as near to the coast as you get route with sidetracks mentioned above.
You may want to see what a drop-off in Broome will cost and fly back or do the southern loop as suggested and fly up and also worth considering giving yourself enough time to fly out to Cape Leveque for a couple of days, doing a scenic flight over the Horizontal Falls and use the Postie for a trip back to Broome though if in March, the camping facilities could still be closed as still possibility of cyclones/storms etc.
http://www.kooljaman.com.au/


----------

